# Bathtub faucet issues



## Tess (Jan 29, 2009)

When you take a shower, more water comes out of the faucet then the shower.  Do we need a new faucet/shower set or is there something wrong in the wall with the actual pipes?


----------



## Blue Jay (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like you need to replace the diverter spout. If it is a slip on type on the bottom next to the wall would be a slot that would have a phillips or allen head, just loosen that and work the spout off.


----------



## riley (Jan 30, 2009)

Tess said:


> When you take a shower, more water comes out of the faucet then the shower.  Do we need a new faucet/shower set or is there something wrong in the wall with the actual pipes?


Hi Tess,

I had the same problem with an older type tub with 3 handles near the tub outlet. The middle handle, the diverter, used to divert from the tub outlet to the shower, needed washers. That's the simple answer. Mine had other issues, too. Just replace the washers. I did the valve stems too. About $8 each for hot and cold, and $15 for the diverter.

Sometimes a special socket is needed to remove these. They're fairly cheap--a good hardware store should be able to help. I'm a BIG fan of my neighborhood store, as opposed to Osh, HD, etc. Find one you can trust, and that has good advice, and you'll save lots of time, and sooner or later lots of $!

If you have another type faucet you should say what you have so someone else can help.

Riley


----------

